# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Tema studimi për diplomë në informatikë e inxhinieri

## Nogi PR

Ju pershendes te gjithve
Kam nevoj per informata lidhur temes qe kam per punim semestral. Perndryshe jam student i Informatik-Biznes(Wirtschaftsinformatik) dhe banoj ne Cyrrih te Zvicres. 
Tema eshte: "Perdorimi(futja) i/e multimedias ne web faqet e firmave" ose gjer.: Einführung von Multimedia in Firmenwebseiten.
Ju lus per tip apo keshill se ku mund te mledh info lidhur me kete teme apo cilat kompani mirren me keto pune.

Ju pershendes te gjithve dhe ju falemnderoj qe tani.

Me nderime Agroni

----------


## dea_alb

Provohe te kerkosh tek www.google.com, eshte motor kerkimi shume i fuqishem.Kerko egzakt temen qe te duhet, ose fjale kyce nga tema.

----------


## Nogi PR

Tung Dea 

Falemnderit per keshillen me google.com por, eshte e para gje qe e kam bere kjo me google.com porse nuk jep ate qe mua me duhet. Mendimi im eshte qe studentet tane qe e kan studiar apo jan akoma ne studime te informatikes kan njohuri me keto  tema dhe shpresoj qe do te jap dikush nje ide te mire.

Me nderime 

Nogi PR

----------


## dirka

ju  lutem kush me jep nje ide interesante per teme diplome ?!  (dega informatike)

----------


## zeus

---------------------------------------------------------------

"Njohja e shkrimit të dorës"

(Handwritten character recognition)

Kjo mund te jete nje temë interesante për një informaticien!

---------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## qoska

"speech recognition" perkthimi i zerit ne nje format te kuptueshem nga kompjuteri besoj kjo eshte me interesantja e te gjithave pasi eshte nje teme akoma jo shume e njohur nga te gjithe

----------


## Clauss

web crawling of image and pages in collaboration with distributed p2p agents for audio/vide, of course with xml data dissemination .. in assembly. enjoy!

----------


## werewolf

shko ketu , ke nja nje thes me tema.....
teza te brendeshme( te dhena nga dipInfo):   http://w3.uniroma1.it/dipinfo/lauree/tesidipititolo.asp


teza te jashtme(nga ndo1 kompani & co): 
http://w3.uniroma1.it/dipinfo/lauree/tesiestetitolo.asp

----------


## benseven11

ca ide
nanoteknologji projekt,(krijim i pajisjeve dixhitale shume shume te vogla gjithashtu edhe i kompjuterit ne nivel madhesie disa qindra atome)
Aplikimet e nanoteknologjise sot
 Inisiative dhe projekt qe perfshin shume vende te botes,organizata shtetrore,shendetsore,te ushqimit,industri,Nasan Cia-n etj
http://nanocomputer.org/index.cfm?content=75&Menu=26
===
robotika dhe kompjuterat fushe shume e gjere mund te gjenden tema  dhe aplikacione shume interesante
nje shembull
http://www.ece.mtu.edu/ee/faculty/jitan/web/robotics/
===
aplikacione kompjuterash imazhi dhe zeri qe gjejne zbatim ne mjekesi ne diagnostikim
aplikacione programe qe perdoren  ne fushen e biologjise molekulare ,biokimise,fiziologjise
dhe gjenetikes
===
projekte kerkimore ne farmaceutike, inisiativa aplikacione kompjuterash qe perdoren  ne fushen e  studimit analizes dizenjimit dhe zhvillimit te ilaceve te reja
===
aplikacione dhe studime ne fushen e ekspertizes dhe forensics te kompjuterave
http://www.computerforensics.net/forensics.htm
===
aplikacione skanimi biometrike  qe te shoqeruara me hardware speciale  identifikojne zerin,imazhin,identifikojne syte e personit(iris skaner),gishtat etj
si dhe per sigurine e faqeve,nje rrjeti
nje shembull
http://www.eyenetwatch.com/biometric...pplication.htm
====
motorre kerkimi vizuale ne flash
nje shembull www.kartoo.com
===
aplikacionet e kompjuterave dhe Moda stili,veshjet(fashion design)
http://www.capterra.com/fashion-desi...ction-software

----------


## angel_hurt

a mund kush te me gjej material rreth nje teme te diplomes dega informatik qfare mendoni se ja vlen sepse une skom kurfar material:S

----------


## isabel

Pershendetje.
Jam ne vit te katert per inxhinieri kompjuterike dhe kete simester me duhet te zhvilloj nje projekt per te drejte diplome. Jam ne nje gjendje shume te keqe sepse nuk kam asnje ide. Me teper kam kerkuar mbi teknologjite "mobile". Nuk dua te bej ndonje projekt lidhur me database apo webpage. Dua diçka ndryshe por qe te jem ne gjendje ta zhvilloj dhe ta perfundoj ne tre muaj.
A mund te me ndihmoni me ndonje ide???
Faleminderit

----------


## fotjon

teme per diplomen
Kerkoj ndonje mendim per temen e diplomes,ne inxhinieri informatike(kompjuterash).
Tema duhet pergjithsisht e tipit pershkrues 30-40 faqe. Po patet dicka me ktheni 
pergjigje, flm.

----------


## Urijan

Kush nga ju do te mundete te me ndihmonte me ndonje LINK ose ne nje menure tjeter qe te gjeje Punime Diplomash (tema diplomash) per Fakultetin e Shkencave Kompjuterike ose cfaredo teme qe ka lidhej me Informatiken (Kompjuterin)
E kerkoj kete sepse nuk mundem te percaktohem se cfare teme te punoj ...
Flm......

----------


## Urijan

Kush do te mundeshte te me gjente nje punim diplome ne lemin e *QARQEVE KOMPJUTERIKE* ose *DIZAJNIMIN E QARQEVE KOMPLITERIKE* (*Computer Logic Design*) 
Fakulteti i Shkencave Kompjuterike
Ose ndonje material ne kete lemi
Do i jem shume mirenjohes....

*Te pershendetur nga Urijani*

----------


## Lunesta

Lidhja e qarkut nje me Qarkun 2 nepermjet Qarkut 3 dhe Percimi Qarkor Maksimal nepermjet tre qareve.

----------


## Urijan

Po edhe aje e mire eshte
pert keto teme ma duhet material:
NumerusiMbledhesiQarqet sinkrone
etj.

----------


## EdiR

O cuna,
Po si ore keni studiuar 3-4 vite Informatike dhe Inxhinieri dhe keni vevoje prej nesh per ide. Nuk e di se si mund dikush te te ndihmoje perkete sepse po nuk e ke per zemer nuk mund te besh asgje ose qe dikush te te ndimoje duhet te dije me shume per njohurine dhe pasionin tend. 
Nejse, une ju uroj fat dhe mbaresi kudo qe te jeni por kerkojeni brenda vetes c'fare mund te beni.
Kalofshi mire dhe suksese ne shkolle.
Ed

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

shume mire informatike po ne ca prespektive 
hardware 
software 
programing
security 
networking
designe
performance
etj

Nese je ne shqiperi ideja me e mire per mua do ishte ndertimi e designe i nje sistemi per qeverine shqiptare edhe ndermarjet shqiptare (policia etj) kjo do ishte nje sistem i mire per te mbrojt diplomen

----------


## Urijan

O EdiR
Nuk do te thote asgje nese mere nje mendim pa mare parasysh nga kush qofte edhe nga ndonje fullestar ne kete lemi seps esecili e ke logjiken e vet dhe kende veshtrimin e vete se si e shikon nje problem, po une deshiroj te kam sa me shume mendime, sygjerime dhe kritika  dhe pa mare parasysh se kush mi dergonen.
Ne jete mund te mesosh edhe nga ai qe nuk dinen ........

----------


## EdiR

Shume dakord me ato qe ke thene pak me lart por une qendroj pas fjaleve te mia. Nese ke studiuar deri tani pak si vone te mesosh nga te tjeret se cfare duhet te besh sidomos punim diplome. 
Nese do te kopjosh dike atehere puna jote por nese do te besh dicka dhe te mesosh prej saj duhet ta kesh te qarte se cfare duhet te besh pa ndihmen e dikujt. Dhe nga i padituri mund te mesosh "common sense" jo Logic and Computer Design.
Secili ka menyren e tij une te uroj qe te gjesh sa me shume ndihme. 
Kalofsh mire,
Ed

----------

